# Friday pics !!!!



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

A buddy brought this buy yesterday.
Sum dudes tried to rob a house while the
Straight shooting homeowner was upstairs
Resting !! He got two of them !!
There's another group that size in the back glass !!
Yea it's sideways I give up on that !


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Matthew is growing up!*

Picture of him this week on the night of his Christmas program.
Grandson Max
Matt and a catfish he caught from the pond @ Beacon 44 RV Park in POC
Matt on the bench
Daughters boyfriend with his 28.5" redfish
Thought this was funnyâ€¦sign in front of POC Cemetery
Granddaughter and her smirk


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Here ya go.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

*My birthday present!*

My wife surprised me with a new toy last week!


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

*Wrong toy...*

The vette was just a parking lot dream. Here's my real new toy!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

A few from Alamo Quarry Market. Tis the Season!



















Me and TTUOutlaw









Meme of the day. LOL!










Got a pic with a t-sip cheerleader, future sister-in-law of TTUOutlaw (more than likely lol)









My first Torrent 400 placement. The Torrent 400 is a water based parts washer that uses heat, chemistry and high pressure. This thing is a BEAST!!!!










Wheel hub of a tank truck in Crystal City










After just a few minutes in the Torrent.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I was going to ask if this was a "Believe it or Not" story 

TH


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

cubera said:


> Here ya go.


Thanx !


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I told the boys..."y'all can drive the jeep but stay out of the mud" and what do they do??? I can't say much because I was just like them.









All that mudding made somebody tired!


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

trying to make it to the panhandle for some pheasant huntin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

My brother's view from his stand this morning in southern IL. He is reporting one "brown and down"!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> There's another group that size in the back glass !!


The back window sure enough is shot up too.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

A few from thanks giving....





































Caught me a Rigid on Black Friday... It's a Beast










Had to Hook the new squirrel friend up...


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

captMATT said:


> A few from thanks giving....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats where all the does i had been seeing on my game cam went to ****. lol well at least i know where they went lol 
:headknock


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

When you see it....



Google is strange



1) While everyone is *****ing about the cold (me included!), it could be worse
2) Why I moved to Texas!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

1. Random sticker. 

2. 9 point by the house

3. My baby girl :biggrin:


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

This hunting season has started off great. Taylor got her very first limit of doves with her 410. The. Two great bucks down in south Texas and I got a beautiful fallow buck and my very first aoudad! Still lots of hunting time left. Hope to have a big axis to post soon and some more whitetail!!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

The grouping on that windshield is impressive to say the least....chest height, it would be hard for anyone to walk away from that barrage.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Happy 11th Birthday to my oldest...


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

My new ride...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Don't forget about this little specialty shop over on Almeda for that special someone in your life this Holiday Season...


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

My son's first duck


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That double drop is incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Dolphingirl said:


> This hunting season has started off great. Taylor got her very first limit of doves with her 410. The. Two great bucks down in south Texas and I got a beautiful fallow buck and my very first aoudad! Still lots of hunting time left. Hope to have a big axis to post soon and some more whitetail!!
> 
> View attachment 953041
> View attachment 953049
> ...


That child is ruined for life! Congrats!!


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

8 does three yearlins 5 *****
Early morning 
Lines up

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

warlock said:


> My new ride...


Awesome!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*A chance to give back*

A friend of a friend has started thisâ€¦.

http://m.ksat.com/news/wine-company...nk/-/15126192/23290460/-/gup7gtz/-/index.html

We already picked up one bottle from HEB.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

fwoodwader said:


> The grouping on that windshield is impressive to say the least....chest height, it would be hard for anyone to walk away from that barrage.


 I would have to agree..
From a second story window with the car in motion 
! 1911 to boot Good shooting :doowapsta !


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

My pic of the week


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

*Downtown Houston*

A few from a month or so ago. Pretty impressed with the camera on the new phone.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dinner!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

rio frio said:


> My pic of the week


Nice. Send me some axis meat..:slimer::slimer:


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

The scene out our front door today, north central Texas. Not too much longer of this stuff. We bought a house in Aransas Pass last month. Making the final move after Christmas.







. The new house. Can't wait to get there to stay.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

This was last night's snack with a few Miller Lites...

My wife made homemade fresh gulf shrimp cocktail a la Mexicana w/pico de gallo and avocado......Awesome!! :brew:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Spent some time with my kids in the woods last week*

Mom had to work so we left town the Sunday before Thanksgiving and hung out at the lease for most of the week.

:brew:


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

DCAVA said:


> This was last night's snack with a few Miller Lites...
> 
> My wife made homemade fresh gulf shrimp cocktail a la Mexicana w/pico de gallo and avocado......Awesome!! :brew:
> 
> View attachment 953657


Im coming over!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Some of my birds;


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Time to ring the Dinner Bell*

Fresh Speckled Trout A L Orange.

My Daughter suggested to me to make Buffalo Wild Wings Parmigiana Roasted garlic sauce. She forgot the wings are fried and Dad don't fry too much. I made an exception..

Polish Sicilian Half shell with a Sicilian Salada

Achiote Cheeken with a SW Pappa Salad

Stuffed Spaghetti Squash.. A smorgasbord of sauteed Veggies with some goat cheese, topped with Mozz n Reg Romano

Hope you all saved the turkey carcass and made a Gumbo .. No betta... Like NO Other..

Ministrone


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> Dinner!





DCAVA said:


> This was last night's snack with a few Miller Lites...
> 
> My wife made homemade fresh gulf shrimp cocktail a la Mexicana w/pico de gallo and avocado......Awesome!! :brew:
> 
> View attachment 953657


Very nice, Dave needs some competition.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

warlock said:


> My new ride...


Cool a PA-28R-180.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Turkey Time*

I know some dont want to see Turkey till next year..

Some Turkey Pics.. One thing about Thanksgiving.. Lots of freaken butter used..

Pierogi Power - Farmers Cheese - Grandma ma's Recipe


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

redspeck said:


> Im coming over!


You are welcome anytime Redspeck....


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

On The Hook said:


> Very nice, Dave needs some competition.


Thanks!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Don't forget about this little specialty shop over on Almeda for that special someone in your life this Holiday Season...


Where are the Kenyan history archives and artifacts? How about the school records and how to be a dispicable unamerican turd books? Do they have the best seller from the white houses reading list...How to be president for dummies? Or maybe the blueprints on how to destroy the American economy and health care system in a single presidency? I cannot imagine any bho store would be complete without items such as these. :rotfl:


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

On The Hook said:


> Cool a PA-28R-180.


You are correct and with speed mods and a brand new scimitar prop she runs 140 Knots all day long even down low...


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

*Fresh Redfish and Flounder @ Joe Lee's*

Fresh Redfish & Flounder @ Joe Lee's


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

warlock said:


> You are correct and with speed mods and a brand new scimitar prop she runs 140 Knots all day long even down low...


GS, IAS or TAS? Seems fast for a piper. . I forgot its a retract... 140 at what gph?


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

TAS at 9.5 Gals 24 squared...confirmed with Both GPS and several long runs. Flap Gap seals and modern prop seem to make the difference. Faster than the 200R I have flown in the past.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Random sunset pic of my son


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh please dear Lord send us a QB to go with our new head coach


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*little piggy*

sorry for the bad picture, and the log in his mouth. trying to get the cutters to show, but was not having any luck.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Green to Neil, good one! lol


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

warlock said:


> You are correct and with speed mods and a brand new scimitar prop she runs 140 Knots all day long even down low...


That's cheating, your wheels aren't even on the ground 

Sweet ride, for sure. Congrats.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Couple picture to honor all of the service men and women who died at Pearl Harbor. Fellow service members I salute you.
More can be seen in a gallery on my website 
http://www.adamlathropphotography.com/hawaii/h780f7586#h780f7586


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Just picked this up. LOL


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Green to Neil, good one! lol


 I'm in!


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

*Eland*



Eland hunt - Thanksgiving week


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> Pierogi Power -


Yum. We had a polish chef for a while and she would make polish food every so often; miss her cooking.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Some of my prankster friends. The 4 year old next door wanted to know if we were going to eat it or keep it for a pet. The mailman thought we were pulling a prank and my wife mentioned that she wouldn't let me play with my young friends if this kept up. Local resident with a healed broken wing. Ended up back at the bay where it has been living for the past year or so. It had been walking on the beach road when my friends captured it. Quite a lot of excitement, glad I wasn't home.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

ROBOWADER is raising a little girl that will be a beautiful woman that can clean a deer and trap hogs.Looks like she loves her little brother too.They sure favor each other.Your doing a great job there.Can't for my wife to get up so I can show her your pics.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

RonE got a quacker box full of bills.SORRY!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

warlock said:


> You are correct and with speed mods and a brand new scimitar prop she runs 140 Knots all day long even down low...


 Where you keeping her? I work over at EFD...might be telling you where to go at some point. :tongue:


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

This is my Daddy, he will be 80 tomorrow.



His grandparents, I lost one when I was 8, the other when I was 10 bur I remember them vividly. Grandpa had the bluest eyes in Texas and was 99 when he died. Love the gun on the wall behind them.



Tortuga, this is me about the age I was referring to in the Christmas has arrived post.  Daddy is lighting the fire, Momma is playing Santa and my aunt caught my curls flying. That living room holds so many, many Christmas memories.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Spirit, great pictures. I just love the old pics like the one of your dad on the tractor and your great grandparents. Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Not a pic but a video of a deer wearing an orange vest getting in a strangers boat.
A friend posted this on facebook.
http://loiter.co/v/fishing-in-northern-michigan-when-suddenly-a-deerw/


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Spirit, great pictures. I just love the old pics like the one of your dad on the tractor and your great grandparents. Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


I'm glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

MY M&D, taken over Thanksgiving...Dad's 90, Mom 86 next month. Very fortunate to still have em in our lives!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Goags, your parents do NOT look their ages. What a good looking couple!!


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

My boy firing the Glock G30 45 fire in the hole


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

Pic of me using a inferred camera at work


----------

